

Windows 8 vs 3 year old - vezycash
http://microsoft-news.com/3-year-old-shows-exactly-how-hard-it-is-to-learn-windows-8/

======
donebizkit
You can't argue with the video. We need a blog like this where 3 year olds try
to use software, hardware, or websites. That'll be fun.

------
maxpert
"I read these tech pundits and journalists discussing how hard it’s gonna be
for the general public to learn the new UI of Windows 8. Nonsense." Duh either
he is a genius who is reading pundits and journalists at age of 3 or either
they bullshit me!

